# MS Office 2007



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2008)

Just had an interesting issue, I was doing some testing with Microsoft Office 2007 and I was trying to post a message and I could not do it. Your system continually told be I could not use the code font, which I was not specifically using but I suspect it is something in 2007 that comes in with cut and past form both word and notepad in 2007. 

I was also getting the same error just trying to type directly in to MT. I have not researched this at all to see what is happening but I thought I would let you know.

It could likely be something on my end as well but until we roll it out and the users start to complain it is not likely I will research this further at this time.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 21, 2008)

I've been using Office 2007 for about a year with no problems....aside from getting used to the new interface.  I don't have Vista though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2008)

Which web browser are you using?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't have Vista either.  I just started using Office 2007 last month - my school district is upgrading to it, and makes it available at minimal cost to district employees, so I bought it.  The interface is rather Mac-like, but once I found things, I kind of like it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Which web browser are you using?


 

IE7 same as the box with Office XP that has no issues at all

and it is not a Vista OS


----------



## crushing (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's something to try:

Go into the Control Panel and double click on Fonts to open it.  Close Fonts and close the Control Panel and see if you still have the problem.

I know it doesn't seem like you really did anything, but this has actually fixed strange font issues for me in the past.


----------



## Shicomm (Jul 21, 2008)

A bit offtopic ; but why this craze on office '07 ?

I often get customers that tell me that they need it...  untill they hear the price... 
With such great alternatives like openoffice.org and ( the even better ! )  google docs around i keep asking myself...   why ?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> A bit offtopic ; but why this craze on office '07 ?
> 
> I often get customers that tell me that they need it... untill they hear the price...
> With such great alternatives like openoffice.org and ( the even better ! ) google docs around i keep asking myself... why ?


 
In an enterprise setting like I work in they will never go for any alternative other than MS Office. And they are currently whining for 2007 so we are testing it.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 21, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> A bit offtopic ; but why this craze on office '07 ?
> 
> I often get customers that tell me that they need it...  untill they hear the price...
> With such great alternatives like openoffice.org and ( the even better ! )  google docs around i keep asking myself...   why ?



Well... I got my copy through my school district... so it cost $7.  I only bought it so I could get used to it before school starts; otherwise I'd have stuck with the version I had.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 21, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> A bit offtopic ; but why this craze on office '07 ?
> 
> I often get customers that tell me that they need it... untill they hear the price...
> With such great alternatives like openoffice.org and ( the even better ! ) google docs around i keep asking myself... why ?


 
I use it at home as a part of Microsoft's home use program.  I actually do like the functionality of 2007 - once you get used to the new layout, it is good stuff.  

I think that a lot of it is just that Office is entrenched into many corporations.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 22, 2008)

I bought a new computer a couple of months ago and Office came with a free trial, that's finished now and I have to buy Office but it seems very expensive! Whats the best thing to do, buy online or buy from a retailer? I could get a copy from a friend but it would be just that a copy so is it a good idea?
Any help appreciated because I have no idea what I'm doing lol!


----------



## crushing (Jul 22, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I bought a new computer a couple of months ago and Office came with a free trial, that's finished now and I have to buy Office but it seems very expensive! Whats the best thing to do, buy online or buy from a retailer? I could get a copy from a friend but it would be just that a copy so is it a good idea?
> Any help appreciated because I have no idea what I'm doing lol!


 
I'm assuming by 'Office' you mean Microsoft Office.  Do you reallyl need Microsoft Office?  I removed the trial of the productivity software that came on my computer and installed OpenOffice and it works just fine for me.  I've heard really good things about Lotus Symphony recently too.  I think I may check it out.

Getting a copy of MS Office from your friend would be frowned upon by Microsoft and many law enforcement agencies.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 22, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> In an enterprise setting like I work in they will never go for any alternative other than MS Office. And they are currently whining for 2007 so we are testing it.




This is very true...most Enterprise environments that I have worked at, including the one I am working in now, like to have the luxury of a support agreement that includes updates, patches...etc.  Open Source, while good, sometime does not meet support requirements that some places have.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 22, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I bought a new computer a couple of months ago and Office came with a free trial, that's finished now and I have to buy Office but it seems very expensive! Whats the best thing to do, buy online or buy from a retailer? I could get a copy from a friend but it would be just that a copy so is it a good idea?
> Any help appreciated because I have no idea what I'm doing lol!


 
I got my copy through one of Microsoft's free use programs.  Basically your company pays for unlimited licences and the members can purchase one for basically the price of shipping.  

But, since that isn't available to everyone, I actually have paid full price for it.  I personally think that it is well worth it....but then, I have a lot of compatibility issues.  I use it at work, everyone else that I know uses it, and it has functionality that I need, so I basically have no choice.  I can't afford to work on a power point presentation at home and not have it open properly at work.  Though they may not like it, you will definately find a few full copies floating around out there on the pirated softward network also, but if you do that, you can't get any of the service updates and if you go to Microsoft, you can't access a lot of their help tools or templates.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 22, 2008)

crushing said:


> I'm assuming by 'Office' you mean Microsoft Office. Do you reallyl need Microsoft Office? I removed the trial of the productivity software that came on my computer and installed OpenOffice and it works just fine for me. I've heard really good things about Lotus Symphony recently too. I think I may check it out.
> 
> Getting a copy of MS Office from your friend would be frowned upon by Microsoft and many law enforcement agencies.


 

thanks for that, it would be a bit embarrassing for both me and my friend if we were 'caught' doing something a bit illegal lol!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 22, 2008)

Is anyone else who is running O2007 having the same issues as Xue?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 22, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Is anyone else who is running O2007 having the same issues as Xue?


I've been using Office 2007 at work (shhhhh) for a few months, and have had no issues with MT.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 22, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> A bit offtopic ; but why this craze on office '07 ?



The benefit of Office 2007 over just other MS Office's is the smaller files.  They are using new formats and previously large powerpoint slides of like 2 or 3 mb are now a few hundred kb.

I used Office 2007 on XP, no issues...


----------



## Kacey (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with it yet... but I just installed it last week.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 22, 2008)

It could be from my end then Bob if no one else is having the same issue.

It is not that big a deal for me I am only running 2007 on my test box and bo place else.

If we have further issues with it I will check into it more I just wanted to give you a heads up and see if it was a problem for MT.


----------



## crushing (Jul 22, 2008)

XS,  Did you try the font thing from the control panel I posted earlier?  Just curious.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1013425&postcount=6


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 23, 2008)

crushing said:


> XS, Did you try the font thing from the control panel I posted earlier? Just curious.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1013425&postcount=6


 
Sorry, I got really busy at work and forgot all about this. I just tried it and it apparently worked since you are reading this.

Thanks XS


----------

